# Pigeon found with broken wing



## Criedtherabbit (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello there! I have been lurking in this community for a while, as I recently obtained a pet dove and this forum has been a treasure trove of information.

Unfortunately it is some bad news that leads me to make my first post: walking home today I found a pigeon huddled on the curb. I live in Brooklyn, NY and it is quite hot outside -- currently 90%, I believe. The bird had its right wing hanging down. I paused on the street and walked back, approaching the pigeon. She did not put up a fight when I walked up to her, nor did she even struggle when I went to scoop her up and take her home. She was tamer than my dove, which leads me to believe she is in quite the poor state. I immediately put her in open laundry hamper with some (vitamin enriched) water and pigeon seed. The poor thing seemed quite hungry. She is also all poofed out and occasionally shakes her head as though to clear it.

I suspect this poor pigeon was attacked by a cat, as we have several strays living in the area. Some of her feathers are matted, indicating a fight. I had a quick glance at her underside and noticed that she is possibly not pooping out adequately? I want her to acclimate before I make any further inspections.

It is getting to be five pm on a Sunday, so any vet offices are likely closed or will be closed by the time I reach them. 

If anyone has any recommendations for (non-euthanizing) vets who deal with this sort of thing in Brooklyn, NY area, I would be very grateful. I do not own a car, so the farthest I can travel is to Manhattan, Queens or the Bronx. Of course, this would require taking the poor pigeon into the subway.

If there are any rehabilitators nearby who would be willing to take this bird under their wing, that would be great, as well. I'm afraid I'm in a little over my head!

All best,
Ellie


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Ellie...does her vent seemed plugged? If so can you clean her with some warm water?
Do you have any medicines on hand?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Here's a contact for you*

The Wild Bird Fund, Inc.
c/o Animal General
558 Columbus Ave
New York, NY 10024
646-306-2862
Animal General is located on the northwest corner of Columbus and West 87th Street
http://www.wildbirdfund.com/


----------



## Criedtherabbit (Jul 1, 2011)

Charis,

Thank you for such a quick reply! I just picked her up and saw that she had pooped in her little makeshift cage, but the poop is sticking to her underside. It is possible she is clogged, in which case I will most certainly wash it for her. I was afraid she might be in shock, which is why I did not bust out the suds and water immediately. 
Her poop is watery and green, but there doesn't seem to be any blood in it.

Unfortunately, I do not have any medicine on hand.

Thank you so much for the contact!


----------



## Criedtherabbit (Jul 1, 2011)

Just another quick question:


How long should I wait to wash her?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

The shaking of the head can sometimes indicate thay have something in their mouth/throat area bothering them, can you have a look in this little guy's mouth, and down the throat as far as you can, and see if you see any kind of growths (they may look yellowish/cheesy in look). Also, do you think you could post up a photo of her and any droppings he is producing?

You don't have to wait to wash her, you can do it in the sink using a stream of warm water, flushing her vent area, and patting dry with some paper towels or Kleenex.

Karyn


----------



## Criedtherabbit (Jul 1, 2011)

Washing made her much, much worse.

She's shivering and in pain.

I noticed an exposed wound beneath her feather which washing only aggravated, which I hadn't noticed before because she was all puffed up.

I also think she might have lice.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Criedtherabbit said:


> Washing made her much, much worse.
> 
> She's shivering and in pain.
> 
> ...


CTR, washing her soiled vent area should not have soaked her to make her shiver. Please pat her dry with Kleenex, then get a blow dryer and blow her dry. Set the blow dyrer to MED heat and MED air force, test the back of your hand for distance, you want it quite warm, but not hot, keep the blow dryer moving back and forth. What does the wound look like, did you check the mouth area?

Karyn


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

lets just hope its only a sprained muscle causing the drooping wing as thats what i usually encounter. You will have to wipe the pigeons bottom after every poo. Your looking at at least 90 days of rehab time.


----------



## Criedtherabbit (Jul 1, 2011)

The Wild Bird Fund gave me a call back after I left a message. I was amazed at how quickly they got back to me. They actually called me right in the middle of the crisis and talked me through it. Bird was warmed up with hair dryer and is now nesting quietly in its box. We have an appointment at 1 pm tomorrow.

Thank you for all the advice!

All best,
Ellie


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Ellie...that's wonderful.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds good, please keep us updated on how you make out.

Good luck,

Karyn


----------

